# Elite female night raiders break down barriers in Afghanistan.



## Red Ryder (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/11/us-afghanistan-nightraids-idUSBRE83A0X620120411

Is this similar to the Cultural Support Teams that were fielded? I found this to be a interesting part of the article-

"The program began two months ago and drew women from the Tajik, Uzbek, Turkmen and Hazara ethnic groups, but not from the Pashtun where the Taliban recruit most of their fighters."

Would a Pashtun woman resent or be offended by dealing with a Tajik or Hazara woman?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 13, 2012)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 13, 2012)

La Roux said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/11/us-afghanistan-nightraids-idUSBRE83A0X620120411
> 
> Is this similar to the Cultural Support Teams that were fielded? I found this to be a interesting part of the article-
> 
> ...


 
It's possible but you never truly know. Historically Pastun's and Tajik's hate each other, but some area's they just don't really care the people just wanna live their lives and might not even know a person was another afghan ethnicity unless they opened their mouth or it was blatantly obvious.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 13, 2012)

La Roux said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/11/us-afghanistan-nightraids-idUSBRE83A0X620120411
> 
> ...
> 
> Would a Pashtun woman resent or be offended by dealing with a Tajik or Hazara woman?


 
Maybe, but probably still better than being handled by an American man.


----------



## Red Ryder (Apr 13, 2012)

Video-


----------



## AWP (Apr 13, 2012)

People Pashtuns like:

People Pashtuns hate: *.*


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 13, 2012)

Pretty darn cool.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 16, 2012)

I always found it funny that in Helmand province the ANA at our base were Pashtuns yet a lot of em had background pic's on their cell phones or just pic's in general of Ahmed Sha Massoud and would say things like "Massound, double double good" despite him being a Tajik. He has become the icon/Che like image of that country.


----------



## pardus (Apr 16, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> I always found it funny that in Helmand province the ANA at our base were Pashtuns yet a lot of em had background pic's on their cell phones or just pic's in general of Ahmed Sha Massoud and would say things like "Massound, double double good" despite him being a Tajik. He has become the icon/Che like image of that country.


 
That's interesting.

Forgive my ignorance everyone, were there many/any Pashtuns fighting with the Northern Alliance?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 16, 2012)

pardus said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance everyone, were there many/any Pashtuns fighting with the Northern Alliance?


 
Don't take my word as fact but from what I've read short answer in no. There was a lot of tribal mixing during the civil war there with factions/tribes going back and forth to the NA and Taliban side, but majority wise the NA was made up main of Tajik's, Uzbek's and the like while the Taliban was predominately pashto. Part of the harshness of the Taliban's strict rule during the time of power there wasn't just a interpretation of Islam but that of pashtuwalo (forgive me if I mis-spelled), which is the tribal honor system (or one of them anyway) of the southern Pashto's.


----------



## pardus (Apr 17, 2012)

OK cool, that was what I thought.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance everyone, were there many/any Pashtuns fighting with the Northern Alliance?


 
Not the best *source*, but:



> The *United Front* (in full: *United Islamic Front for the Salvation of Afghanistan*; acronym: *UF*; Persian: ‏ جبهه متحد اسلامی ملی برای نجات افغانستان‎,_Jabha-yi Muttahid-i Islami-yi Milli bara-yi Nijat-i Afghanistan_), known in the West and Pakistan as the *Northern Alliance*, was a military-politicalumbrella organization created by the Islamic State of Afghanistan in late 1996 under the leadership of Defense Minister Ahmad Shah Massoud. The United Front fought as a resistance force against the Afghan Taliban and Al-Qaeda who were supported by the Pakistan military. *The UF united all ethnic groups of **Afghanistan including Tajiks, Pashtuns, Hazaras, Uzbeks, Turkmen and others.*


----------



## moobob (Apr 17, 2012)

They really should have come out with these propaganda movies much sooner.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks for that Marauder. I was aware that the NA had a mixing of all the ethnicities in the country during their fight but predominately they were Tajik's, Uzbek's, etc while Taliban was predominately Pashto's


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 17, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> thanks for that Marauder. I was aware that the NA had a mixing of all the ethnicities in the country during their fight but predominately they were Tajik's, Uzbek's, etc while Taliban was predominately Pashto's


 
Yeah I thought the same thing you did, I kind of figured the NA's main enemy was the Pashtuns.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 17, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah I thought the same thing you did, I kind of figured the NA's main enemy was the Pashtuns.


 
pretty much everyone's enemy is the pashtuns lol! well cept pakistan, but we know how that goes. anyway, I still find it funny that I'd run into ANA pashtu soldiers that had honest respect and admiration for Massaud.


----------

